# إستراحة الجمعة : مطوية ( فيروس كورونا ... معلومات تهمك ) ...



## جمعة محمد سلامة (2 مايو 2014)

*إستراحة الجمعة : مطوية ( فيروس كورونا ... معلومات تهمك ) ...*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*



















المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ... في ختام دورات شركة إقرأ للإستشارات والتدريب والتطوير ( طرابلس ... فبراير 2014 )


*عناوين التواصل** :*





المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة






المدرب / جمعة سلامة






المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مايو 2014)

مشكور أخي جمعة
بارك الله بك


----------

